
Ask HN: What fonts do you use most often and why? - ricberw
I’ve found myself leaning towards Bodoni recently, as a number of brands have adopted it for their logo and it does look pretty appealing, but curious as to what others have been using.<p>Given how important font is, I’m hoping to find some gems in responses that everyone can benefit from.
======
tapanjk
I use DejaVu Sans Mono because it brings me joy, and is freely available. This
applies whether I am on my work computer (MacBook Pro), or one of my personal
computers running some Linux distro.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DejaVu_fonts#Sans_Mono](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DejaVu_fonts#Sans_Mono)

------
0xBE5A
Fira Code[1] because I really enjoy its aesthetic (especially the ligatures).

For general purposes, I like Open Sans[2].

[1] [https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode](https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode)

[2]
[https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Open+Sans](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Open+Sans)

------
fuball63
I really like Verdana, Palatino Linotype as far as "default fonts" go. My
website uses Cabin for content and Armata for the logo; these are on Google
fonts. [https://bigcgi.com](https://bigcgi.com)

------
mortivore
Arial or Calibri are my goto fonts. I like things to be clear and easy to
read.

------
soulchild37
Proxima Nova, it looks good and affordable ($5 a month on Adobe Fonts)

------
howard941
Hack and Lucida Sans Typewriter. Hack's been featured on HN.

